
Easter Egg in Apple's Paper Emoji - zero_kool
https://emojipedia.org/page-facing-up/
======
Minor49er
This post focuses on Apple's text, but it also shows the icons from Samsung,
WhatsApp, and LG. These all appear to have their own unique text as well.

